# Eddy Energy ¡¡¡



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I think Najera should be Traded for some EAST TEAM LIKE miami milwaukee or toronto he's a great defensive player and a pain in the no masking for C.Webb K.G. 
His stats:
FG% .427 
3P% .500 
FT% .560 
OFF 1.40 
DEF 1.60 ONLY 13.8 MPG 
RPG 3.10
APG .4
SPG .57
BPG .39
TO .57
PF 1.90
PPG 3.33

ANY TOUGHTS


----------



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

I love Eddie and wish he would play more he always gives everythng he has every night and isnt affraid to get dirty and foul the no masking out of people like shaq


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

he is not here to score. he is here to shut people down and he does........when he is not hurt


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> he's a great defensive player and a pain in the no masking for C.Webb K.G.
> ANY TOUGHTS


Yeah I got athought if he is a pain in the rear for KG and C-Webb why trade him?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It makes no sense. He's a hustler/integral peice of a championship run. He really has no dependent skills, but gives 100 % effort. I see very few of these types of role players on team going nowhere. And most teams in the east are going nowhere. I don't see why anyone would want to trade for him. He's great for us.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

His contribution to this team cannot be seen in the box score, but he is still a very important player of the team because of his extreme hardwork on the court and his toughness on D. There's enough scorers on the team so it is not really necessary for him to score. 

I don't get the point of trading Najera when he brings so much to the team.


----------

